# Day 146 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Kidded, some pics up!



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

So went out this morning to do my normal routine (in the stupid rain, bleck), and of the three gals who are currently "barn gals" (Liza the diva-milking-goat, Dulzipmer the incredibly wide and preggers due on April 7th, and Cachet due on the 15th of March) only Liza and Zip were being their normal piglet selves. Usually Cachet is a piglet too, but she didn't even -touch- her grain. Or her hay. Instead she kept yelling at me. So I threw out the milk goat (into the rain, she was displeased), and put Cachet into the big stall. 

I feel like I can still somewhat feel some ligaments, but they have been getting softer. Shes not a FF, but her babies have not survived before (due to coldness I was told from her previous owner). 

Her udder is pretty developed, though its not tight as a basketball yet. I can still wiggle it a little. And this would be my first goat birth, so knowing what signs to look for is still hard for me. I have be religiously watching Ashley's cam and reading everything I can get my hands on, but you know how it is...pins and needles until you have done it a few times!

So now is the waiting game. Nail chewing game. Drink lots of coffee and be paranoid game. And of course, now that I have a barn cam the "Stalk the Goats" game. Hehe.

If you want to watch the cam let me know (aka-PM), and I can send you the link and how to use it. Its kinda wierd. IP Cameras apparently have attitudes, and I have nooo idea how much traffic it can handle! And any help on knowing -exactly- what I am looking for would be appreciated. Shes restless as heck this morning unless I am in there with her, and pecking at the grain. She hasn't touched the hay. : / 

Anyways! Yay babies! ...ACK.


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Day 145 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Labor, maybe? >.<*

Update as of 12:15pm- shes eaten a few mouthfuls of grain, but still not touched her hay. She is up and down a lot, and seems to zone out a good bit too. I can't tell if shes starting labor, or if shes just bored out of her brains in the stall! >.<


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Day 145 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Labor, maybe? >.<*

She sounds like.. she is getting ready..."contracting"..... So she is in the process of shifting kids...... babies sometime soon.... :greengrin: :thumb:


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Day 145 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Labor, maybe? >.<*

Eeek! >.<


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Day 145 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Labor, maybe? >.<*



> Eeek! >.<


 :laugh: It will be OK..... just watch her :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Day 145 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Labor, maybe? >.<*

Yep I agree, sounds like she is getting ready! I hope things go smoothly and update when you can!!!


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Day 145 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Labor, maybe? >.<*



Allipoe said:


> Eeek! >.<


LOL

Too bad it's raining buckets all day!!
Have fun and good luck!
Caryn


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Day 145 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Labor, maybe? >.<*

Update: went out to check her at 3pm. Her tailbone is like "POW" right there. So I think her ligs are pretty much dropped down. I can even look down at her rear and see the hollows. Her udder hasn't changed too much, and its taken her allll day to eat her grain. Theres still some in there, too. Hasn't touched her hay. She drank some water while I was in there. And occasionally she is laying there and just hollers a few times (shes normally a SILENT goat).

I am reading and rereading the threads and fiasco's site. Hooooboy!

But can I just say..having a camera in the barn is AMAZING. It is making my life so much easier. I am not having to run out there every two minutes to check on her. >.>


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Day 145 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Labor, maybe? >.<*

One of my first times I was reading and rereading that page while one of my does was kidding outside. My neighbor's kids saw her and called me. I sure felt stupid. I didn't have a camera though, so that won't happen to you.

Jan


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Day 145 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Labor, maybe? >.<*

Apparently shes taking a break...now shes chowing down on the hay! Shes going to make me bananas!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 145 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Labor, maybe? >.<*

If she's definately in labor bne prepared for her delivery to be PDQ! My FF ate and ate and ate during her labor then just started to constantly chatter even as she ate...boom! She delivered her twins soon after she had her head out of the hay rack.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Day 145 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Labor, maybe? >.<*

It will be soon.... :hi5: :hug:


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Day 145 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Labor, maybe? >.<*

I appreciate you guys keeping me sane!! :hug: I am getting more and more tense as time goes by. Good thing I am in here, because if I was out there I would likely be making her nuts! Hehe.

:shocked:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Day 145 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Labor, maybe? >.<*

Take a deep breath and think happy thoughts...  .no negatives.....things will be OK.... :hug: with Happy thoughts.... :wink: imagine if you will....two beautiful newborns kids and momma taking care of them..... Hang in there.... :hug:


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Day 145 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Labor, maybe? >.<*

Still waaaaiting. Megan made it over to do the overnight. We figure that if she DIDN'T come that Cachet would have them tonight. Since she did the goat will likely wait until tomorrow or something. >.< In good news though, we were able to give her a butt shave. So now we can see how very enormous her udder is, and how silly she looks with a naked rear! :laugh:


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Day 145 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Labor, maybe? >.<*

Update: So we made it through the night (with lots of up and downs to check on her), and urrgh I need coffee. Still no babies. We will see if she eats her breakfast this morning, although apparently thats not a good indicator! Either way, shes going to stay on the camera until she has those babies, because I am paranoid as heck!


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Day 146 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Ligs are GONE!*

Shes making me craaaazy. Her ligs are completely gone. I can't feel them for the life of me. Her udder is unchanged. But shes going bonkers in the stall. Like to the point I had to brace the door with the stanchion because she was pushing through it (made out of reclaimed pallets >.>). Crazy goat!!

I would think they would calm down before having babies, not ramp up!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Day 146 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Ligs are GONE!*

Still no babies... I'd be going :crazy:

It should be soon...... :hug:


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Day 146 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Ligs are GONE!*

I am going loopy. And I want to take a nap, but am afraid to do so because I am just SURE the booger will do it while I sleep. And my partner is busy with a flooded basement!! Ooooi.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Day 146 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Ligs are GONE!*

Check on her... then set the Alarm clock... for 1/2 an hour.....you may get a little rest there... :wink: :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Day 146 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Ligs are GONE!*

HeHe....well at least she is going to kid in style.... :wink: :laugh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 146 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Ligs are GONE!*

So any babies yet?


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Day 146 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Ligs are GONE!*

Noooo. >.< She was down on her side, leg kicked out, tummy doing the tensing thing. So I waited watched for a few minutes, then called Megan. ...five minutes later...up she pops and grabs some hay.

I think part of the problem is that I am new to goat birthing, so I am having issues figuring out what is the right behavior changes and what is not. I am seriously going to go grey by the end of this, and Megans car is going to wear out its tires! :doh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 146 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Ligs are GONE!*

If she keeps doing that with no progress I would be go in with 2 fingers to see if there is a kid stuck. She should be progressing more then she is by now going by what she is doing.


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Day 146 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Ligs are GONE!*

PS- if you want to watch the cam please do feel free to PM me!! I can use all the help I can get! And poor Megan is soooo tiiiiiired. I got a nap today...she didn't. >.<


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 146 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Ligs are GONE!*

I'm at work on my windows phone so I don't think I can view it but you can pm me the link and I can try. I will be home from work around 8:30


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Day 146 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Ligs are GONE!*

I think we got contractions!! Ahhh!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Day 146 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Ligs are GONE!*

Good luck hope you got babies by now.


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Day 146 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Ligs are GONE!*

We don't. I went in at about 7:30 and all I think I felt was a nose. We are going to give her a little longer, and then I will go back in and see if I can rearrange things. Shes completely dialated, and pushing about once a minute now steady.

I am getting a bit twitchy.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 146 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Ligs are GONE!*

If you feel a nose and no legs then the kid is stuck and you need to go in now. Call me in about 15min if you need moral support or assistance. 609-320-0488


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Day 146 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Ligs are GONE!*

ok. Went back in. Nose for sure. One foot, I believe, but by the nose, so elbows back I think. Craaap. Can I break the bag to try for feet?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 146 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Ligs are GONE!*

Break the sac....a hoof by the nose is ok. I can't get the link to work


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Day 146 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Ligs are GONE!*

So should I let her keep laboring? Or start the gentle pulling stuffs?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 146 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Ligs are GONE!*

Break the sac, once you do allow her to push, if you can stick a finger or 2 in go around the head and try to find the second hoof, once you feel it, pull it forward and allow her to push


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Day 146 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Ligs are GONE!*

NOW SHES DOWN TO BUSINESS. BABY DOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 146 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Ligs are GONE!*

Congratulations!!


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Day 146 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Ligs are GONE!*

Three does and one buck. One of the little does is a little slower than the rest, so we are a bit nervous about her.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Day 146 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Ligs are GONE!*

AWESOME!!!! Congrats!
Dang I wish I would have been able to get the cam link to work! I would have been able to see the delivery!

Just be sure the slow girl is dried well and she gets chance to nurse.


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: Day 146 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Ligs are GONE!*

We have her in front of the heater. Shes not really wanting to drink anything, even with a syringe. Shes pretty...bleck. Floppy. Should we let her rest?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Day 146 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Ligs are GONE!*

Did you give mama any BoSe when she was preggo? I'm assuming MD is a selenium deficiency area - try getting some selenium/vit e into her.

Congrats on the triplets! Did you have to pull the leg out or did she deliver with one leg back? Our very first kidding was last summer and the doe delivered a huge buckling with one foot tucked under him.


----------



## Allipoe (Sep 8, 2010)

*Cachet kidded! Pics added.*

Whew.

So the wee one who is weak is doing better. Shes warmed up and taken some colostrum with the syringe. But that damned fast mama is already butting her, because I took her back out for some bonding. >.<

Looks like I got myself a bottle baby. But here are some pictures for you guys until I can get better ones tomorrow.









First one out, a strong doe. Megan clearly is thrilled!









Babies everywhere!! ACK!!

And Hoosier- we did get some SE into her, but we will give the babies a bit too to help them out. Once she really got down to business (grunting with her pushes) those babies came FAST.

And four babies is insaaane for a first time goat-midwife!! We didn't have enough hands or towels it felt like!! We ended up calling in the husbands in a panic, lol.









Megan and Ellie holding the weaker babies. The last born doe was a bit weaker, but she seems to be doing fine now.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Day 146 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Ligs are GONE!*

Congrat's on the baby's!!! Their super cute!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Day 146 on Cachet. Have a cam up. , some pics up!*

They are just too cute  I am so glad everyone is doing fine. I can imagine it was insane! I think it's overwhelming with just twins! So I couldn't imagine having quads!!! 
And don't mind me on the BoSe rant.... since we had 2 selenium deficient kids this winter <one was 3 weeks old and then one was born that way>, I preach about the selenium issue....LOL


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: Day 146 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Kidded, some pics up*

WOW 4!!! Good job! Glad everyone is doing well!
Everybody's super cute  Congrats!
Caryn

ps. Maryland is Se difficient (as per my vet anyway).


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

*Re: Day 146 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Kidded, some pics up*

oh wow...they are dear...4 ~~!!!! give mommy a big hug from me... :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Day 146 on Cachet. Have a cam up. Kidded, some pics up*

Aww...would you look at that..too cute congrats.... :hi5: :thumb: :greengrin:


----------

